# need help with plant placement



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i have a 29 gallon with crypt, rotala rotundifolia, E.Tenellus, rotala indica, jungle val, another val type plant, aponogeton, anachris, and anubius. this is what it looks like now just plants everywhere just scattered around.







any ideas?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

That doesn't look too bad to me, pretty nice actually


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would move the anacharis behind the wood though. You can end up covering the back wall with it.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

well see it doesnt look bad now bc the plants are small. almost all of the plants in the front will grow to the top of the tank


----------

